# Container crane models?



## Amanita

Does anyone know where I can get a model of one of the massive cranes used to load and off-load containers from ships?
We have several of those here in town, including three post-panamax Zhen Hua cranes. They're beautiful things, and I would love to own one in miniature.


----------



## ronnie r

*container cranes*

you didnt specify what scale you wanted . heljan do one in OO gauge or 72-1 for £370 !!


----------



## Amanita

Here's the kind of crane I'm looking for, any scale will do. My model Tower cranes are 1:87, I imagine a dockside container crane on that scale would be frighteningly large.
http://img277.imageshack.us/img277/8082/dscf01829ca.jpg
http://img277.imageshack.us/img277/3193/dscf01729jt.jpg


----------



## oceancraft

Hi Amanita

CFM Publishing in Germany have a card model (sometimes termed paper model) of a container crane. See the link:

http://www.mdk-verlag.de/schiffe8.htm

With card models they can generally be scanned into your PC and printed out at the scale you require. You obviously have to get the permission first from the publisher otherwise this would be a blatant breach of copyright. Ask before you buy, they can only say yes (or no). CFM also have a range of ship models at 1:87 scale specially for railway modellers. See the link:

http://www.mdk-verlag.de/schiffe2.htm


I hope this helps

Nigel


----------



## Josephs3

guys i am looking to purchase a scale model ship to shore crane HO, or OO scale do u know where i can find this?where can i buy this scale model??


----------



## non descript

Josephs3 said:


> guys i am looking to purchase a scale model ship to shore crane HO, or OO scale do u know where i can find this?where can i buy this scale model??


Joseph, a warm welcome to you on your first posting - I hope you enjoy the Site and get some fun and some answers to your queries. (Thumb)


----------

